# Corsair Vengeance Low Profile



## Alex0309 (5. Juni 2011)

Hi , 
 habe bei einigen Seiten  , die neuen Corsair Vengeance entdeckt die auf der Computex vorgestellt wurden.

Corsair: Sieben neue Vengeance-Kits mit kompaktem Kühler - ddr3, corsair, ram, arbeitsspeicher

wann kommen diese denn raus , es stand nur irgendwo in kürze.
Muss aufjedenfall sagen eine sehr gute Entscheidung , die Heatspreader kleiner zu machen bzw. wegzulassen.
Wollte mir dieses Jahr einen neuen PC kaufen und diese werden dann wohl auch in den neuen landen.

Achja wie wird es vom Preis her aussehen , wahrscheinlich vom Preis her ähnlich wie die "großen" Vengeance oder ?

gruß Alex


----------



## Gast1111 (5. Juni 2011)

Hallo Alex0309,
wenn ich PC-Max mal zitieren darf "Auf den Markt kommen sollen die neuen Arbeitsspeicher in Kürze, ein Preis ist noch nicht bekannt."
mfg


----------



## Alex0309 (5. Juni 2011)

ohh , ok die stelle habe ich dann wohl übersehen


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (7. Juni 2011)

Korrekt, genauen Termin habe ich nicht - sollte aber bald verfügbar werden.


----------



## ile (8. Juni 2011)

Ach, endlich wahrgenommen, dass hohe Heatspreader totaler Schmarrn sind?  Wurde ja auch mal Zeit. Ich kann ein Lied davon singen... Die Vengeance kamen für mich bisher nicht in Frage, aber das ändert sich jetzt wohl.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (12. Juni 2011)

Nunja - das kann man so nicht sagen - in den bisherigen Serien in denen wir beides angeboten haben (bspw. XMS) waren die mit hohen Spreadern mehr verkauft als die LP Versionen - wir bieten das an was der Kunde sich wünscht.
Berücksichtigt man wie viele Vengeance Speicher Weltweit verkauft werden ist die Nachfrage nach Lowprofile verschwindend gering - fast nur in Europa wirklich wahrnehmbar - Da es aber die Wünsche nach LP gab, ist man dem Wunsch natürlich auch nachgekommen


----------



## Michl08 (16. Januar 2012)

Naja, wenn die hohen Spreader nicht unter den CPU Kühler pasen (z.B Noctua NH D14)

hilft alles nichts, dann müssen andere her. Ansonsten schön, dass es jetzt Low Profile gibt!

Leider aber nur DDR3 1600er wenn ich es richtig gesehen habe.


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Februar 2012)

Korrekt die aktuellen Speicher im LP Bereich gehen bis 1600MHz.


----------

